# Favorite Trader Joe's Products?



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum or not, but here goes;

What are your most favorite things foods and otherwise that you get from TJ's??? (Maybe your top 5 or 10?) Why do you like them and what's good for families?

I know there have been some other similar threads but I want to know what everyone's faves are and what you always get there, also what we should try that we haven't?

So here goes!!!

We love the SImmer Sauces, especially Mojito and Green Curry.
Always get TP there.
Frozen berries for smoothies & cereal.
TJ's Frosted Shredded Wheat
McCain's Irish Oatmeal
Wine deals, esp. $3 buck Chuck
DH loves the Peppered Cashews
Good prices on Hansen's sodas
Good prices on decent multivitamins
good prices on organic sunflower and pumpkin seeds
Yummy Pizza dough and sauce

I'm sure there's more but I'll add them as I think of them!


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

I love their:

1) mango salsa
2) Jasmine rice
3) Very Berry cereal (I think thats the name)
4) Raspberry lemonade
5) Key Lime cheesecake

and pretty much everything else they have in the store


----------



## juicylucy (May 20, 2002)

ok, here goes:

REALLY cheap free range eggs ($1.79 for 12, instead of $3 something at Henry's)

spicy soy and flaxseed tortilla chips (yummmm)

mango guacamole (guacamango)

pecan and raisin organic chocolate ( milk and dark)

reasonably priced organic milk

weetabix

DS's love their real fruit cereal bars (A Blueberry Walked Into A Bar etc) Hey, I just worked out why they are called that... duh...

organic fruits and veggies

mini w/w bagels- Gabe loves them w/ their organic cream cheese

there are soooo many more


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

i don't usually shop at ths, so i don't have a big list but....

i love the granola with chunks of crystalized ginger in it.
and they seem to have good prices on their frozen seafood (at least some of it, i think the shrimp are a little expensive).


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

(*chuckle*) Just got back from a trip to TJ's yesterday (had to pick up snacks for work and for a labor I will be attending soon). I loaded up! Some of my faves:

*Trader Joe's Cultured Soy Yogurt (we use it in smoothies, but it tastes good enough to eat on its own!)

*Roasted, salted pumpkin seeds IN THE SHELL (you can find pepitas everywhere, but it is really hard to find them still in the shell)

*Tamari almonds and tamari cashews (SUCH a good high-energy snack)

*Trader Joe's Reception Sticks (peppermint sticks, dyed with elderberry juice instead of Red Dye #4, dipped in VEGAN dark chocolate. Yummy!)

*Trader Joe's vegan chocolate chip cookies (oh-so-decadent chocolate chip cookies with that homebaked taste--we nearly polished off the bag last night!)

Darn it, now I am hungry--time to go raid my pantry for a snack!


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtnsunshinemama*
Yummy Pizza dough and sauce

I think their pizza dough has hydrogenated oils in it! Last time I checked was about a year and a half ago, but once I saw it in the ingridient list I never even looked at it again.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Oh my. I love their frozen artichoke tortellini. It is SO good with alfredo sauce. You can either buy their refrigerated packaged alfredo sauce, or make your own cream sauce. Both are great with it.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

oooooooooooh, I am a TJ junkie...I'm trying to cut down!
I always buy:

-black lentils! so good!
-TJ brand jarred Bruschetta (I put this in everything!)
-Pomi marinara sauce, boxed (ditto on the everything)
-their free-range, organic eggs
-cheese!
-raw almonds
-frozen wild fish of all sorts
-fage yogurt with honey (DIVINE)
-bread
-wine, I like the D'Aquino Chianti (but I can't stand the Charles Shaw - I wish!)
-organic avocados
-free-range chickens
-tortillas
-mache and I LOVE their bagged herb salad
-TJ vinagrette salad dressing
-salmon jerky (DH loves this for lunch)

I just plain love me some TJs!


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

oops - how could I forget?

I LOVE their jarred, marinated mushrooms and cornichons. Button mushrooms, I think, and they're marinated in vinegar as opposed to oil. I can eat them plain out of the jar. The cornichons are delicious - I like to dice them fine and throw them in tuna for a bit of a kick.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Hmmmmmm...I love TJ's... Our "must have" list...

Trader Joe's pasta sauces (for quick lunches)
Simmer sauces
Gluten free rolls
fage Yogurt
Yogurt cream cheese
meat (chicken mainly)
Chocolate covered frozen bananas
Quinoa
Juice fruit popsicles
Chicle natural gum
gluten free rice pudding

Ah heck...there's a lot more.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Every time I go to TJ's I find something new -- I always buy their dish soap, laundry detergent, chicken egg rolls, organic frozen veg, ketchup, Fig and Apple Bars, pasta sauce, five layer dip, asparagus rice (forget the name) and lots more yummy stuff. I buy a ton of stuff everytime I get there but I haven't seen alot of stuff mentioned on the list -- I'll be on the lookout next time. We also don't have wine at our store but I wish they did


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I try to buy my basics as I find their organics to be a lot cheaper than most places.
So I pretty much always buy organic eggs, organic cheese, Strauss whole milk yoghurt, rice and soy milk, frozen peas, peanut butter, organic sugar free jam.
Dd loves their dried mangoes. Also a good spot to pick up some cheap, decent olive oil.
I'm trying to stay away from packaged foods, but every time I go I am tempted.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Scones with their organic jams - especially the raspberry


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Seaheroine - I used to love to buy their raw almonds too. But recently, at least at our TJ's, I have noticed that they no longer carry truly raw almonds. They are pasteurized. They call them "Almost Raw" or something like that. I was very disappointed because the taste is just not the same, and I'd assume neither is the nutritional quality. So I have to get them at Whole Foods now where they are way more expensive, even in bulk.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks, MamaLori - you're right. I think they're called "Really Close To Raw" or something like that...I wish I had a Whole Foods somewhere close to me. I have to settle for those for now...at least they have no added salt. I am just addicted!







:


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jojos vanilla sandwich cookies
chocolate mint wafers
tortillas
cheapest milk, eggs, cream and butter
roasted potatoes
mixed vegetables
potaro medly
cheesy poofs


----------



## crzymommy (Jun 13, 2002)

Tamari Roasted Almonds
Sweet and Savory Trail Mix
Wild Salmon Chowder (or something like that)
organic whole green beans
and the kids like the vanilla and chocolate cookies.

Had the cheesecake once. YUM YUM


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

TJs is part of our grocery store rotation...we always get their organic eggs, organic butter (cheaper than anywhere else). DH is addicted to their hummus, and I'm addicted to their garlic salsa and dark chocolate covered raisins. I'm looking forward to trying some of the above mentioned products.

I love TJs!

We also love that they usually have the "sample bar" going whenever we're there- we've had veggie sausage with waffles, cheesecake, pizza and other yummies.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

My number one favorite it the "Spinach Pie" four serving spanikopita in the green tray. Effortless meal, 13 g protein, 20% each of rda for iron and calcium for only 4 Weight Watchers points. And SO yummy. We eat it once a week on average, and I swear I'd starve if they ever got rid of it. TRY THIS STUFF!!!!

Also a big fan of:
Organic raisins
All the other fruits and nuts
Organic Cottage cheese & butter, but don't care for the milk
Gold quality Balsamic vinegar
Organic WW dry pasta for 99cents a pound (another starve w/o it)
8+2 Whole Grain bread (pretty much the only bread I eat, mostly organic)
Cabot 50% Low-fat Cheddar cheese. (wish I could find an organic low-fat cheddar







) Heck the whole cheese section...
Cat cookies
Chocolate mini meringues
A recent favorite: Spreads of the world Carmelized onion Balsamic and fig Tapenade. Yummy and super low cal
Canola and Olive oil sprays
Frozen garlic and basil cubes
nonfat greek yogurt

All the unrivaled prices on the semi-mass market brands... too many to list

Soapworks laundry soap
Cut Daffodils in the spring for 99 cents
Recycline toothbrushes and cheap Tom's toothpaste

And my guilty favorite, Bites o' Brownie cookies. Wish I'd never tasted those

I spent $89 there today... We do about half our shopping there, half at the natural foods co-op with only about 4-5 items that we buy regularly at the big chain groceries.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

So, um... Anybody in NYC, with a car? Wanna come out to Queens and give me a ride to the LI TJs? Please?


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

We love:

- Whole wheat couscous
- Simmer sauces (mojito, chipotle and there's a Thai one we like)
- organic fruit leathers
- dried fruits (mango, raisons, cranberries, cherries)
- granolas
- wraps and tortillas
- artichoke hearts, mushrooms, capers, etc.
- specialty pastas
- tapenades, bruschetta toppings, etc.
- tomatilla salsa, fire roasted salsa
- boxed broths (v. convenient when I don't have any of my own around)
- Pad Thai "kits"
- coffee and tea
- meringues and other cookies
- chips and pretzles
- sparkling water and ginger beer

There's probably more but that's all I can remember at the moment. We don't live near a TJ's so when I hit one it's always for non-cold stuff (we live 4 hours away from the nearest location). If we lived closer I might buy some of the frozen things and maybe a bit of cheese.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Zen Bakery cinnamon rolls- not gross like their muffins, which my friends goat won't eat. And really amazing when sliced into 3 rounds and made into french toast (1/4 cup milk, 1/4 cup egg sustitute or 1 egg and a teaspoon of TJ's organic sugar for each roll). Or halved and spread with peanut butter. Or just plain.

Never go to TJ's hungry.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

We just got a new TJs, before it was too far away, now I'm in there all of the time. My dh came home from a weeklong trip and said our house looks like a TJs warehouse







My faves:

savory thin mini crackers
unsulphered lightly sweetened dried pineapple
organic yogurt
Joe's O's
Mango Lemonade
Lavender teatree dishsoap
gotta love the cheap organic milk and butter!


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't believe some of my favs weren't already listed!
Here goes:
Mandarin Orange chicken (frozen)-- I add rice and chopped broccoli
ALL the cookies
package of 4 pears--soooo juicy
mini tacos (frozen)
vanilla almond granola
honey wheat pretzels
cinnamon pita chips


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just6fish*
cinnamon pita chips

I just scarfed down half a bag of those. Curses upon my SIL for introducing them... And why am I reading this thread if I don't want to know about more yummy stuff???


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

chocolate cats
the lavender dryer sachets
juices (the hibiscus one is great and their just cherry is cheaper then knudsen's)
I buy dairy there because it's cheaper but not the milk. Their organic milk is totally tasteless for some reason. But I get organic butter, sour cream and yogurt there. I love their cheese selection too.
And my all time fave that makes me cry when it's out of stock:
Green chii and cheese tamales.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valeria_vi*
I think their pizza dough has hydrogenated oils in it! Last time I checked was about a year and a half ago, but once I saw it in the ingridient list I never even looked at it again.

I thought so too, but it says it is not hydrogenated







It makes really good bread too, for olive oil dipping







a portugese freind of mine bakes it like this for that reason, and she says it tastes really close to what she ate in Portugal.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

We haven't lived near a Trader Joe's in 18 months, but a good friend is coming to visit this weekend from Boston and is going to shop there for us. Here's what I have so far on our list for her...I got most of this stuff from the online Fearless Flyer, plus this thread, plus stuff we used to get when we lived near a store. Any suggestions, based on what we have here? I so miss TJ's. I don't want to get anything frozen or refrigerated, since it's a 4-hour drive to our house.

Oranges and C Chewable Vitamin C
soy & flaxseed tortilla chips
vodka spaghetti sauce
Tj's habanero salsa (2 jars)
dried apricots
spicy black bean dip
jarred artichoke hearts (2 jars)
broken milk chocolate pieces (1 lb or so)
tj's spicy India relish
bruschetta sauce (w/artichokes in it)
jar of marinated button mushrooms
organic raspberry jam
organic grape jam/jelly (if they have it)
olive oil spray
gold quality olive oil (Tjs brand)
Kashi Go Lean bars (6, vanilla yogurt)
all-fruit cereal bars (blueberry)

TIA!








Nancy


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

1. wine
2. wine
3. wine
4. wine
5. wine










And my other list would look like:

1. string cheese -- my girls love it and it's the best tasting string cheese on the market. Not organic, but hormone free.
2. Pirate booty -- I think that's the name of it.
3. Frozen stir fry vegetables. Really most of their frozen food is good, but we like the stiry fry vegetables the best. Quick, easy, cheap and nutritious.
4. Salted creamy peanut butter. I'm a peanut butter addict and I can't eat anyone else's other than TJ's anymore. I love it.
5. TJ's brand laundry detergent; either the liquid or the powder. I love both.
6. Did I mention their wine??









We love Trader Joe's. It's our main grocery store. I honestly don't think we could live without them. We've been considering moving across the country, but I'd have to find a community with a TJs around.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

In no particular order:
1. sweet potato fries
2. frozen organic corn
3. the nuts
4. frozen berries
5. organic tomatoes (hard to find by us)


----------



## KateMary (Jun 14, 2004)

I haven't been in awhile but a new one is opening down the block!

I loved their frozen organic instant brown rice. It microwaves in 3 minutes, great to go with thai take-out when avoiding white rice.


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

TJ's is part of our grocery store rotation, too. I go about every two weeks or so, and I buy way too much







:

jarred basil pesto
smoked trout...yummy but watch for bones
frozen gyoza
frozen veggies especially the organic blend (cauliflower, broc and carrots), french green beans, petite peas (the organic peas are starchy and have had dirt in them more than once...I gave up on those).
pound plus bittersweet chocolate bar with almonds (household staple)
organic butter, yogurt (I don't like their organic milk either, and it's always too near the sell by date here)
organic 'taming of the blue' blueberry juice
espresso di roma coffee
I love the spinach pie too...a good fall back for the freezer!
Annie Chun soba noodles with black bean sauce.
Kalamata olives

Did you say 10 items?...sorry. There are a lot more that we regularly buy, too.

guerrillamama, I'm not in NYC but am probably not too far--just in Nassau about 20 mins from JFK...I'd be happy to give you a ride to shop at TJ's some time. As long as we can all squeeze car seats/kids into my car...PM me and we can set it up sometime!


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadawg*
1. wine
2. wine
3. wine
4. wine
5. wine

:LOL

good call!


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the great suggestions, folks! There are lots of things we haven't tried. We're getting deeper into trouble - I can tell! I forgot a few things that you all mentioned like;
cat cookies
artichoke hearts
tapenade
olive oil and balsamic vinegar

We also like the Kashi TLC Honey Sesame crackers!


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

TJs stock varies by region. The midwest store don't carry Force Primeval Bars. So, without FPBs on our list, the top 5 would be:

ww pita
dried fruits and nuts
organic, shade grown coffee, $7/13 oz
wine
simmer sauces

Our monthly TJs list actually contains about 40 items, and we stock up to a fixed number for each item.


----------



## mama2silas (Oct 22, 2003)

1. Choc-covered soy nuts. ADDICTIVE!
2. Schoolhouse cookies for DS (and, well, the adults too!)
3. Wild salmon
4. free-range chicken
5. brown-rice pasta
6. gluten-free waffles
7. Vodka pasta sauce
8. yogurt cheese
9. dried apples
10. WINE!

They also make a yummy tiramisu gelatto.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I love so much of what has already been said
plus:

graham crackers (more like cookies)
teas (mint and sleepy time kind)
meyer lemon boxed cake mix
artisan bread


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm surprised that only one other person mentioned frozen wild salmon. We take a trip there every couple of months and stock up on salmon. When our freezer gets empty its time to start planning another trip. The last time we were there we bough $200 worth of Sockeye (okay, half of it was for a friend)! Their salmon prices are fabulous!

So, my list would be:

1. Wild salmon
2. Frozen organic corn (sooo sweet!)
3. Frozen orgnaic peas
4. Frozen fish sticks (no funky stuff in them like most major brands and kids love 'em)
5. Dried fruit
6. Nuts
7. Bruschetta
8. Butter- better price than the grocery store
9. Yummy all-natural chicken sausages- great in beans and rice
10. Frozen Buffalo burgers


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

I've never bought the frozen salmon because I'm not sure what to do with it.

(The only thing I can do with salmon reliably is bbq it. Clue me in. Please.)


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

We often buy the frozen salmon there, but sometimes the wild salmon is cheaper at Fred Meyer or Costco. It just depends.

We usually grill it or bake it.


----------



## sweet tea (Jan 1, 2004)

powdered chai tea mix for $3 a can!!!! (my vice)
mango anti-ox juice
kashi heart to heart apple cin oatmeal
pretty potted plants
airborne

i hate that they don't sell baby products though..I can almost get all my shopping done there if it wasnt for that.


----------



## kroonkles (Jan 20, 2004)

we have 2 Trader Joes nearby, they have great service and great prices!

I go there about once a week, and usually spend about $40.
some of our favorites:
almond butter
barbara's cereal
soy nuggets
veggie burgers
multi-grain pretzels
canned tomatoes and canned marinara sauce
bagged spinach (kosher!)
rice cakes
canned wild salmon
fruit leather
whole grain pasta
zen cleaning spray
rice milk
dh loves the chips, but he's a junk food junkie!

they are sooo nice over there. My kids love the balloons and now they give out a free fruit leather if you find the stuffed monkey.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

And I just want to announce that gardenmom, the lovely wonderful gardenmom and her adorable DD, took me and T-bone to TJs today!!! Where we had the shopping spree of my dreams. My freezer and pantry are now *crammed* full... I even have grocery bags full of nuts and dried fruit stacked under the kitchen table. I don't think I could fit another thing in my kitchen.

You know, I wasn't serious when I asked for a ride to TJs, but she took me seriously! Thank you gardenmom, you're the best!!!


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
Thank you gardenmom, you're the best!!!






























You're very, very welcome. It was great meeting you both. Audrey and I enjoyed your company and conversation, and had a lovely lunch--thanks for that, btw! Our frozen food was still (mostly) frozen when we got home, too, so that worked out too.

I'd be glad to take you again some time. LMK when your stash disappears!


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

I live about 45 min from a Trader Joes and really want to check it out. Sounds like they have some great deals. Luckily Whole foods is 10 minutes from that store too so I can buy fresh fruit and veggies, cool bakery too!~
Hoping to go this weekend.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Now I'm hooked on the frozen Ratatoullie Stir Fry. So good with polenta and garbanzo beans! And the crystal geyser flavored sparkling mineral waters, and the cilantro jalapeno hummus. Also tried the veggie shepherd's pie yesterday. It would be better with onions, but onions don't freeze well, and it's still really good.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

that organic p.b. is gooooood!


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

My new addiction is their fat free bean dip with bean chips. They're awesome.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

The frozen French Green Beans - the taste like FRESH!
White tea - very good and a great price
the brownines - ohhhhh, the truffle brownies


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I love their 1.99 trader joe brand citrus shampoo and conditioner. It's the only cheap shampoo that doesn't leave my hair dried and frazzled. yay.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

eggs
salmon
bread/ sprouted and kumut/spelt
jam
toilet paper
org yams
org potatos
raw food bars
olive and grapeseed oil
noodles

i _used_ to get the raw organic almond butter until they discontinued it


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 11, 2005)

Honestly, I cannot list everything I buy at TJ's on a regular basis. I don't know what we'd do without them. I've said repeatedly that I won't move anywhere that doesn't have a TJ's within driving distance. Their prices can't be beat! (at least for those used to shopping at healthfood stores)
I'm really glad they make Organic Joe's O's now.
My only problem is that a few times now I've come to completely rely on a product and then they discontinue it suddenly. It is very upsetting! Like the vanilla bean paste - I devised recipes for it, it was so good! Nobody else makes it. I called their headquarters and it was made JUST for them. So I can't even get it from another distributor.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

mine doesn't carry wine







stupid massachusetts!

-sweet and salty nut mix - it will be the death of me!!!
-pesto
-organic butter
-frozen chile&cheese tamales
-frozen tofu&spinach egg rolls
-mini mezzaluna dried pasta (they stole my username, lol!)
-frozen eggplant parm baked in phyllo
-frozen potstickers
-frozen naan
-packaged indian meals


----------



## mariposita (Sep 13, 2002)

i miss tj's!!! the closest one to our hhouse is like 9 hours away.







but my favorites are:

frozen gnocchi
frozen mangoes
frozen mexican (cheese enchiladas, taquitos)
yogurt
orange juice
veggie booty

oh, i can't wait for this summer when we'll be on vacation near one!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

The frozen Gorgonzola Cheese tortillini is AMAZING! The kids like the Blueberry Crush juice.

DON'T I repeat *DON'T* get the frozen avacado's - Blahhhh

Did you know, if you get a product and don't like it, you can take it back for a refund!

Oh, I also LOVE the employees, they're always happy and seem to like working at TJ's.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

i agree...the frozen avocados are among the worst things i have tasted







bleecchhh

my favorites are:
FAIR-TRADE, Organic, Shade-Grown Coffee Beans for 6.99 (13oz)
Frozen Blueberries
Potato Medley
No-Bake Refrigerated Lasagna Noodles (for a super quick dinner)
Chunks of Asiago for above
Frozen Melange a Trois Bell Peppers
Very Berry O's
Trail Mix Bars with Dried Cranberries and Choc Chips
Cornmeal Pizza Dough


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

organic dark chocolate
organic flour tortillas
chile and cheese tamales
organic butter
apricot & mango greek yogurt
pizzas - faves are 3 cheese, mascarpone, vegetable
asparagus risotto
mushroom risotto
maple pecan "just the clusters" cereal
creamy salted peanut butter
morello cherry jam, organic
whole wheat pita


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

forgot my favorite new product (that i very occasionally add to coffee for a treat) : natural mint cocoa mix









i wanted to try the mushroom risotto but it has chicken fat in it







i bought some without noticing and had to pass it on


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

aaaaah, TJ's, always spend way too much $$ there. but it's awesome.

our faves:
fresh asparagus (great price!)
salsa especial
'avocados number' and 'spicy' guacs
4-pack of fresh artichokes (yum!)
organic garbanzo and black beans
'just mango' slices
unsulphered unsweetened pineapple rings
raw pistachios
honey sesame cashews
'such and such' nut medley (great in yogurt and oatmeal)
organic optimum cereals (usually at least a dollar cheaper than any other store)
organic white corn tortilla chips (the best!)
organic salsa tortilla chips
organic jasmine basmati rice
thai shrimp potstickers
black bean and vegetable burritos frozen
vegetable samosas (omg sooooo delish with some fruit chutney!)
butter thin cookies
candy coated chocolated covered sunflower seeds
dark chocolate covered soynuts
merengue cookies
frozen wild salmon
frozen halibut (usually out of stock though, bummer)
frozen french greenbeans (very fresh when steamed lightly)
mochi ice cream
frozen key lime pie
just cranberry juice (unsweetened-i staved off a bladder infection with this stuff)
french liquid hand soap (smells divine)
trader zen room air freshener
liquid laundry detergent
organic eggs

is there anything i haven't mentioned? whew!

oh, and back in the day when dh and i were drinking we enjoyed the two-buck chuck.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

oooh and the cheese whiz-type chil-con-queso dip is a pretty nice (rare) treat over beans and tortilla chips


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Dark Chocolate Covered Pretzles


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

back until 6 months ago when we moved







:

unhomogenized organic milk
organic eggs
dark chocolate covered raisins
frozen french green beans
frozen mango pieces
Straus organic whole milk yogurt
Fage Total yogurt
olive tapenade
wild salmon chowder

tons more I can't think of.


----------



## mgmsmommy (Jun 24, 2003)

yum..
I love the new banana crisps

balsamic vingear
dried cranberries
baby swiss cheese
honey sesame sticks
divine duets dark chocolate w/ hazelnut cream

& dd love the kitty cat cookies


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

... so I made my maiden voyage -- an altogether too hasty dash through, but I was with my dad, and he's not the browsing-in-food-stores type -- on a recent visit to family in Chicagoland and had some seriously fantabulous dark chocolate with a not-too-gooey truffle center ...























(I also got some fun shampoo & conditioner there.)

Had I more time to peruse, I'm sure my list would be much longer. I'll just have to go back.


----------



## Empress (Jun 30, 2002)

When I started going a couple months ago, I noticed the plain and whole wheat pizza dough was hydrogenated oil-free but the garlic herb was not. Last week I checked again, and I am happy to say that all the pizza doughs have no hydrogenated oil.









I do most of my shopping there, I love the bag of 4 avocados especially since my local grocery stores carry sickly looking ones year round. Bleh.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh man, I miss Trader joes so much now. Shame on you all.
My hubby loved getting the sushi there, we'd pack them in the cooler on roadtrips.


----------



## Krisa (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree with almost all listed - I love TJ's!!!

I adore their Vegan Chocolate Chip cookies - yum! (_even though I'm not a vegan anymore - mostly!)_

I would get their wild Alaskan salmon when I was doing Perricone







HTH!

Another big favorite is Trader Dharwin's Prenatal Vitamins. My midwife found out that these are Rainbow Light Prenatals. It is a confidential contract they have with them, but word gets out apparently! I checked the labels and they are verbatim. So that saves me lots of money!!!


----------



## MA mommy (Feb 5, 2003)

Trader Joe's how I love thee, let me count the ways









sesame honey cashews

olive tapenade

portabella mushroom ravioli

shampoo

multi-purpose cedarwood cleaner

dishwasher detergent

vegetable samosas


----------



## slightlycrunchyann (Apr 15, 2004)

$4 wine! I love Purple Moon especially.

And their whole bean coffees!


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisa*
Another big favorite is Trader Dharwin's Prenatal Vitamins. My midwife found out that these are Rainbow Light Prenatals. It is a confidential contract they have with them, but word gets out apparently! I checked the labels and they are verbatim. So that saves me lots of money!!!

holy cow. you just saved me a lot of money too. how much cheaper are they?


----------

